# My Black "Test"



## studioalamode (May 12, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to get some mica, or charcoal, or black oxide... but I was in the cake section of Wal-Mart and saw black paste food coloring, which I've heard can be used for soaps.  It was only $1.47, so I thought it was worth the risk. 

Here's the final result - I added some soap glitter, but the glitter didn't photograph very well.  The soaps are really pretty.  I used a rubber stamp inset.  The soap base was olive oil and aloe and I scented it with Jasmine.


----------



## Tabitha (May 12, 2009)

Pl3ease bath with it & report back if you had black bubbles or if it left a ring around your tub or turned your rag black, etc. I would be interested to know more.


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 13, 2009)

Noice :wink:


----------



## topcat (May 13, 2009)

Wow - that's striking!  I will be interested too in whether it stains.....

Tanya


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 13, 2009)

I did a black one   but with clear  :wink:


----------



## studioalamode (May 13, 2009)

Thanks!

I was thinking the same thing -- that I need to test them -- also I'm letting them "dry" for a day so they are not so slick looking.  They looked better this morning.  I did use some of the leftover on my hands and although it made black bubbles, my hands were not stained.  (after I made them I remembered all the times I gave my kids Halloween cookies from the bakery with black icing and it turned their mouth and tongues... so I was worried!)  I wish I would have thought to check the sink for residue!   I will have to bathe with one and I will report back.

I really like these molds.  I got them at Michaels.  They are square with a beveled edge, then there is a set of six rubber stamps that fit perfectly inside the square in the middle -  There's a leaf, a dandelion, a heart, "made with love" or something like that, a dragonfly, and the one I used for this.   Here's another pic of soaps using the same mold and rubber stamps...(again, pic not so good)... plus I wrapped them before I thought to take a pic.  These are milk and honey with nutmeg.

http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/5176/j ... day067.jpg


----------



## studioalamode (May 14, 2009)

Test results are in:

Black foam (not much foam because I used aloe and olive oil base)
No staining on body
No staining on cloth
No residue in tub

Yay!!


----------



## topcat (May 14, 2009)

That is excellent!  Something else on my 'to do' list now :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

That is beautiful soap I love it.


----------



## artisan soaps (May 17, 2009)

..


----------



## moondancer (May 25, 2009)

That is a gorgeous soap! I love the black... I'm thinking I need some licorice scent for it though. LOL The idea of using paste food coloring is great! If black doesn't stain, the other colors might not either. Yay!!


----------



## ibariaSoap (May 28, 2009)

That looks so cool! A straight up black soap is so masculine looking... (of course minus any glitter/sparkles) lol


----------



## tincanac (Jun 3, 2009)

Aniseed Oil (I dont know whether you would call it an essential oil) would give it a yummilicious licorice smell - you only have to add a wee bit as well!


----------



## krissy (Jun 12, 2009)

i used the same stuff in a batch of cpop and after the cook, it was candy cane red!


----------



## Jody (Jun 12, 2009)

Those are some really beautiful soaps Janet.  Congrats!!!!


----------



## ikindred (Jun 21, 2009)

These soaps are beautiful.  I would love to try the honey and nutmeg one!


----------



## gcfanca (Jun 25, 2009)

Great soaps, I really do like the mold! Great job!


----------

